# [ATI]Xorg 6.9 con trasparenze e 3D

## richard77

Visto che sul forum italiano non ho trovato nulla al riguardo (mi scuso in anticipo se ho sbagliato) lo scrivo io.

- Antefatto: Circa un anno fa è uscita la prima versione di xorg con le trasparenze. I driver open ATI (fino alla radeon 9200) però erano leeenti mentre con quelli closed si perdeva l'accelerazione 3D attivando le trasparenze (almeno così dice il Gentoo Wiki)

Ho provato ad installare la versione 6.9 (trovate l'overlay in questo  post).

Attivando l'accelerazione EXA (Option "AccelMethod" "exa" in xorg.conf) ho scoperto che non solo le trasparenze vanno benissimo (e che in realtà non servono a niente IMHO) ma anche che l'accelerazione 3D funziona (provato con glxgears, il punteggio non cambia con e senza trasparenze) e con cube (il gioco).

----------

## SilverXXX

Ma con che driver? quello open o quello closed?

----------

## richard77

Open (quelli appunto di xorg 6.9), però credo vadano solo con radeon <=9200.

Gli r300 sono in forte sviluppo ma non ancora inclusi nel nuovo xorg.

Comunque nel thread dell'overlay dicono  che funziona anche con i closed.

----------

## SilverXXX

 :Crying or Very sad:  negli nv exa ancora non è implementato

----------

## matttions

Lo provo al volo..

ma il 7.0.0_rc1 che è in portage è + nuovo dell'overlay del post o no?

----------

## richard77

 *Quote:*   

> ma il 7.0.0_rc1 che è in portage è + nuovo dell'overlay del post o no?

 

Credo vadano in parallelo. 

xorg 6.9 e 7.0 hanno lo stesso codice, solo che il primo è monolitico (un solo pacchetto) come il 6.8, mentre il 7.0 adotta un nuovo approccio modulare, quindi ci sono un sacco di pacchetti da installare (e molti sono har masked)

In portage finirà solo il 7.0, però prima che diventi stabile passerà qualche mese.

Io ho installato la 6.9 perché essendo più simile al 6.8 è più facile tornare indietro e anche da installare.

----------

## matttions

ah ecco..

grazie mille  :Smile: 

magari lo proverò .. adesso mi serve il computer funfante.... e nn posso buttarlo giù  :Smile: 

stress.  :Cool: 

----------

## Apetrini

Mmmm...

Questa cosa mi tenta...ora la provo...

----------

## Apetrini

Ok ho l'provato, devo dire che sono rimasto un po' deluso....

Le trasparenze sono abbastanza veloci, ma comunque si sente che sono "peanti", mi aspettavo qualcosa a livello Macosx ma siamo anni indietro come fluidità e impatto prestazionale sul sistema....

Ah si io ho un Centrino 1,6 con ati 9200 64 mb.

Edit: aspetterò che i driver close di ati supportino nativamente le estensioni composite, ormai non dovrebbe mancare molto.

----------

## yardbird

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

>  negli nv exa ancora non ï¿½implementato

 

Nel caso non ci fossi giÃ  capitato, qua trovi le patch esterne per abilitare exa su nv e altri chipset:

http://wiki.x.org/wiki/ExaStatus

----------

## randomaze

 *richard77 wrote:*   

> Credo vadano in parallelo.

 

Elimina pure quel "credo".

Xorg 7.0 non é il seguito di Xorg 6.9 ma qualcosa di radicalmente differente  :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Purtroppo la patch exa se non ricordo male va messa sul cvs....

----------

## Lestaat

Ehm....

ho compilato ma...

come faccio ad attivare le trasparenze?

----------

## Ilvalle

Ciao anche io ho installato xorg-7.0.0_rc2.

per le trasparenze non ho so molto cmq

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Xorg_X11_and_Transparency

per quanto riguarda il passaggio a questo xorg:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spyderous/xorg-x11/migrating_to_modular_x_howto.txt

Per installarlo bisogna smascherare un po di roba

```
root@rella ~ # cat /etc/portage/package.unmask 

>=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0.0_rc2

>=x11-libs/libXv-0.99.1

>=x11-libs/libX11-0.99.2

>=x11-proto/kbproto-1.0

>=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2

>=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.19

>=x11-misc/util-macros-0.99.0_p20051007

>=x11-proto/xextproto-7.0

>=x11-proto/xproto-7.0_p20050917

>=x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.1

>=x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.1

>=x11-libs/libXau-0.99.1

>=x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.1

>=x11-libs/libXdmcp-0.99.1

>=x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.1

>=x11-libs/xtrans-0.99.1

>=x11-libs/libXext-0.99.2

>=x11-proto/videoproto-2.2

>=x11-apps/xinit-0.99.3

>=x11-wm/twm-0.99.1

>=x11-libs/libXmu-0.99.1-r1

>=x11-libs/libXt-0.99.2

>=x11-libs/libSM-0.99.2

>=x11-libs/libICE-0.99.1

>=x11-apps/xclock-0.99.1

>=x11-libs/libxkbfile-0.99.1

>=x11-libs/libXft-2.1.8

>=x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.0

>=x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.1

>=x11-libs/libXaw-0.99.2

>=x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.4

x11-libs/libXp

x11-proto/printproto

>=x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.2.2

x11-libs/libXfixes

x11-proto/fixesproto

x11-proto/compositeproto

>=x11-base/xorg-server-0.99.3

x11-libs/libXxf86misc

x11-proto/xf86miscproto

x11-libs/liblbxutil

x11-proto/dmxproto

x11-proto/damageproto

x11-proto/xf86dgaproto

x11-proto/trapproto

x11-libs/libXtst

x11-proto/recordproto

x11-libs/libdmx

x11-apps/rgb

x11-apps/iceauth

x11-proto/fontsproto

x11-proto/xf86rushproto

media-fonts/font-misc-misc

x11-apps/mkfontscale

x11-libs/libfontenc

media-fonts/encodings

media-fonts/font-util

media-fonts/font-alias

x11-apps/bdftopcf

x11-libs/libXfont

x11-proto/fontcacheproto

x11-apps/mkfontdir

x11-libs/libxkbui

media-fonts/font-cursor-misc

>=x11-proto/glproto-1.4.1_pre20051013

x11-libs/libXres

x11-proto/resourceproto

x11-proto/randrproto

>=media-libs/mesa-6

x11-misc/makedepend

x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto

x11-libs/libXxf86vm

x11-libs/libXi

>=x11-libs/libdrm-1.0.5

>=x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1-r1

x11-apps/xauth

x11-misc/xbitmaps

x11-misc/xkbdata

x11-apps/xkbcomp

x11-proto/evieext

x11-proto/scrnsaverproto

>=x11-apps/xmodmap-0.99.1

>=x11-libs/libXxf86dga-0.99.2

>=media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-0.99.0

>=media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-0.99.0

>=x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.2

>=x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-0.99.2

>=x11-apps/xhost-0.99.2

>=x11-apps/xrandr-0.99.1

x11-libs/libXrandr

>=media-fonts/font-bh-ttf-0.99.0

>=x11-libs/libXinerama-0.99.1

>=x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.5

>=x11-apps/setxkbmap-0.99.2

>=media-fonts/font-bitstream-type1-0.99.0

x11-proto/xf86driproto

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

```

Conviene a sto punto avere ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"  nel make.conf

altrimenti dovrete copiare tutti i pacchetti smascherati nel /etc/portage/package.keywords

(quelli sopra, con una aggiunta ~x86).

D'ora in poi quando aggiornate, date un occhio alle pretese.

```
emerge -pvuD world
```

Paolo

----------

## Ic3M4n

l'utilizzare la soluzione che hai detto tu è  assolutamente da evitare. in quanto ti porti dietro delle cose non stabili che possono influenzare negativamente il sistema. per es andresti ad utilizzare anche del system le versioni mascherate, tipo baselayout e simili. quindi la soluzione corretta per gestire i file masked è andare ad agire sul file package.keywords. se non lo vuoi fare a manina cerca all'interno del forum lo script

```
 forcekeymask 
```

che fa il lavoro sporco al posto tuo.

----------

## Apetrini

Finalmente è uscito ufficialmente Xorg 6.9/7.0...

Spero che Ati mantenga la promessa che aveva fatto un po' di tempo fa.... diceva che il supporto alle estensioni composite sarebbero state implementate4 nei suoi driver linux non appena fosse uscito Xorg 6.9/7.0...

Speriamo bene....

----------

## bandreabis

Ciao, ci sono novità in questo senso da ATI?

Andrea

----------

## xbb

aspetta e spera  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *xbb wrote:*   

> aspetta e spera 

 

Vuol dire "no"?

----------

